
Study of Face Masks Finds One Type That's Worse Than No Mask at All - pseudolus
https://gothamist.com/news/study-face-masks-finds-one-type-s-worse-no-mask-all
======
chordalkeyboard
here is the link to the study:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sci...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083/tab-
pdf)

Note that they used an easily replicated experimental setup and some of the
trials were conducted with only one speaker. I'm very interested to see if
these findings are replicated.

------
thinkingemote
The mask was no. 11 fleece mask.

